# About My 1997 Nissan Pulsar CJ1



## Pulsar CJ1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok guys, I have a 1997 Nissan pulsar CJ1, I have owned it for the past 18 months. I bought it from Japan reconditioned last May 2007. When I received the car it had 68,456 KM today it reads 83,401 KM.

Lately i believe my mechanic has been short cutting the servicing of my car.

I usually let him "service" my car every 3 months. But it seems like he is giving me a six for a 9 lately. For example i can remember after servicing the car I usually full up my fuel tank and reset my trip odometer to 00000, so I monitor my fuel comsumption.

So usually after srvicing when ever the fuel guage reaches the half way mark the distance travelled is usually 200-220KM average.

But I just service my car recently and and after half tank, the car only traveled 160-185 average. So i know something is wrong! Is he cheating on the servicing or does my engine needs a complete over haul.

So I have decided to do some stuff on my own, but i need a service manual for a 1997 nissan pulsar CJ1. Where can I get a manual for my car.

Also I am trying to locate the oil filer on my car in the engine compartment, where is the oil filter located on my 1997 nissan pulsar cj1.

Thanks I am looking forwad to your advice and tips.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Does this have the GA16DE ?
What model is it the same as ? What series chassis ?
It looks like this is a (RHD) N15 with either the GA15DE or GA16DE
you can use the B14 LHD manual for the GA16DE engine if you cant find the N15 manual.
You can download for free at phatg20.net as Sentra B14.


----------



## Pulsar CJ1 (Oct 30, 2008)

It looks like this is a N15 with the GA16DE


----------

